# David Lloyd. - Death of an icon.



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/8334051/David-Lloyd.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds as if he had a life that not many get to see.

Did you know him Steve ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

An interesting chap.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting man.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a storied life he led. I'll bet he saw to it that all had a good time when he was around.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good thought Don.

I am guessing he did just that...seems like a know a couple guys like him. Perhaps not with the same means.


----------

